# PSE Axe-6 Cam Help



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't know of a download, but i'll throw-in some info that will help. The cams have rotating modules held to the cam with two screws. To adjust the draw length, remove the screws and rotate the module index mark to the appropriate letter. "A" is the 30" setting, and "F" is the 25" setting. Every letter is a 1" increment. Put the screws back in place and tighten the mess out of them. (They've been known to slip). Make sure you do this on both cams. They should both be on the same letter. Now, on the bottom cam, you'll need to make sure the draw-stop peg is on the corresponding letter. If your mods are in the "C" position, make sure your peg is in the "C" hole. Again, it's just a matter of loosening a screw. You can do all of this without a bowpress.


----------



## wglide85 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am at work and will try and make sense of the adjustments once I get home. I believe the cam stops are set to “B”, which should be 29” (the draw length I shoot). I do not believe the modules are set the same. Once I get home I’ll sit down and figure it out.

Thank you for your reply.

Now a question about the strings, I do not like the peeps with the tube. Would you believe roughly 200 shots would be enough to settle the strings so the peep could be set?


----------



## wglide85 (Feb 5, 2007)

Do the limb pockets maintain a gap or seat against the riser? If there is a gap what is the minimum?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*here is a link*



wglide85 said:


> Do the limb pockets maintain a gap or seat against the riser? If there is a gap what is the minimum?


for the users manual.

http://www.pse-archery.com/pdf/09_PSE_Users_Guide.pdf


----------



## wglide85 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Draw Weight Way Off*

Thanks MNmike and I was actually afraid that would be the user guide I should look at. That guide has a recommended gap at 6mm and that puts my 60lb bow at 53lbs. I understand when I purchased the bow it stated 60lb was approximate but I believe something is wrong. Any thoughts??


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Does it have americas best strings and cabs on it..


----------



## wglide85 (Feb 5, 2007)

Does it have americas best strings and cabs on it.. Yes it does, the bow is new, and I just registered the warranty in my name.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

-The Axe bows can be tightened all the way to the riser. You will get 60#.

-That download is for 2009, the AXE is a 2010.

-It comes with Americas Best strings, they are already settled, and you won't need a tube.


----------



## wglide85 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, being the box came damaged (not the bow) and missing instructions just wanted to be sure prior to setting up the bow shooting any arrows.

Again thank you.


----------

